#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  Operations Excellence Management System

## rama

It seems operational Excellence Management system is going to be the future for all major oil and gas companies to ensure sustainable growth. I wish to upgrade my competencies on Operational Excellence Management Systems. If you have documentation related to major companies such as Shell/ Exxon/ BP etc. or any other Companies standard Operational Excellence Management systems Documentations (like Manuals, Standards, Procedures, Operating Practices, work instructions, templates, check sheets, forms), Kindly share. Thanks.

See More: Operations Excellence Management System

----------

